# Queuing theory



## المهندس/عثمان (21 مارس 2008)

Dear Mr. Fawzi 
Can you help in this case which related to logistic (loading a container?)
I have to load a container which has a capacity of = 2184 cubic ft, 
((L x W x D) = 39’ x 7’ x 8’). To load the container I’ll use a trolley which has a capacity of = 230 cubic ft, I also designed a ramp so that the trolley will elevate or lift up to the container. 

I calculated following timings 
Trolley loading time = 3 mints 
Trolley traveling time from warehouse to dock area = 1.20 mints 
Trolley lift up time (thorough ramp) to container = 30 sec (0.5 mints)
Trolley unloading time = 3 mints 
Trolley lift down (thorough ramp) from container = 15 sec 
Total time = cycle time of one trolley = (3 + 1.20 +0.30 + 3 + 0.15) = 7.65 mints.

	I want to calculate the required time to load the whole container, now current loading time of container is 2 hours (without the ramp) by hands. And I has been asked to make it in 15 mints onlyyyyyyy !!!!! 

	How money trolleys I will need for this task 

	Note I have 6 to 10 manpower (loaders).

waiting for your advise 
thanks 



​


----------



## محمد فوزى (23 مارس 2008)

نظريا انت تحتاج الى 10 مرات تحميل باستخدام تروللى واحد لملء الحاوية لمدة 80 دقيقة
واذا كان المطلوب ا لتحميل فى 15 دقيقة فانه يلزمك 80/15=5.3 اى من 5 الى 6 تروللى 
ولكن يمكنك تطوير العمل بما يقلل من عدد التروللى ومدة التحميل وذلك من خلال تطبيق مفاهيم Kaizen
مثل Advanced Preparations
Eleminate Waste Time 
Short Distance Btween Warehouse And Docking Area


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (9 أبريل 2008)

thanks a lot 
i appreciate it


----------

